# passport dispatched but decision not made



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

hello .

i applied for my eea family permit in romania 2weeks ago and i got an email today stating that my my passport as been dispatched by courier, but the problem is they didnt send me any email about that a decision as been made. when i checked the tlscontact i saw that 'decision made' and 'ready for courier return' showed the red sign which looks like they didnt make a decision or what exactly.. i dont know if anyone here as seen something like this before which makes me worried. how can they send my passport if a decision hasnt been made. To top the icing on the cake, i got an email from dhl about my tracking number.. 
I will really need some help here. thanks in advance


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

You'll only know the decision once you get your passport back... They don't always send a "decision made" email but if they're returning your documents, you'll either find a visa or a letter enclosed


----------



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

clever-octopus said:


> You'll only know the decision once you get your passport back... They don't always send a "decision made" email but if they're returning your documents, you'll either find a visa or a letter enclosed


i understand but on the tlscontact site, they showed this....


----------



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

nobody to give any answers?


----------



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

the visa was giving when my passport arrived today.. thanks


----------



## subtleserpent (Apr 4, 2016)

Sorry, just to confirm (as this happened to me, too) - You did get a visa in the end?


----------



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

Yes i was granted the visa.. i think the problem was with tls contact yeah


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

dreshaddy said:


> Yes i was granted the visa.. i think the problem was with tls contact yeah


TLS is a _third party contractor_ hired by the Home Office (i.e. a private company and _*not*_ an official subsidiary of the Home Office), so there's no way on earth that the Home Office is going to release any sort of approved/refused information on to them when they (Home Office) don't even advise the applicant(s) directly of the decision of the application.


----------



## dreshaddy (Mar 4, 2016)

The problem was they didnt tick decision made. Which they should. On the tls website


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

dreshaddy said:


> The problem was they didnt tick decision made. Which they should. On the tls website


As Clever Octopus has previously stated, the Home Office doesn't always issue "Decision Made" emails to applicants. 

If they (Home Office) don't forward that piece of communication (decision made) on but _do_ forward information that the applicant's documents have been dispatched, then it's hardly TLS's fault that that "Decision Made" tick box remains red - they cannot give information that they do not have... communication between the Home Office and TLS is also likely all automated (one computer transmitting information to a second computer), so there's not necessarily someone specifically assigned to checking each and every box of each and every applicant in each and every TLS type office around the globe.


----------



## DelPizaro (Jun 23, 2016)

Congratulations! I'm in the same situation now, no decision made email or status changing in website, and I hope to get my visa just like you asap!


----------

